# from tiny to small



## keltg (Mar 9, 2014)

My first shop started out as an 8x8 shop first two photos shoe enough i havw it. the last few photos are of my slightly larger shop 10x14. The new shop is large enough i managed to squeeze a small Logan 10" lathe and a mini mill in. The addition of these two machines have made my life as a gunsmith much easier as i have been able to do a lot less hacksawing and filing. I have gone through the photos and videos of some of the other shops that people have and have made notes as i have been designing a new larger shop yet once business picks up some more and allows me to expand once again.


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 9, 2014)

IIRC Harley Davidson Co. started out in a small garage too. We make do with what we have at the time. :allgood:


----------



## drs23 (Mar 9, 2014)

brasssmanget said:


> IIRC Harley Davidson Co. started out in a small garage too. We make do with what we have at the time. :allgood:



Yep, 10' X 10'. The place was huge! When they had to relocate it because of the train tracks that were coming through they just slid a couple of timbers under it and 4 guys picked it up and moved it by hand!


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 9, 2014)

There is a Harley theme biker bar 'bout 12 or so miles west of me called Knuckleheads.  They have a replica of the orig. 
Harley shop in  the bar !  No machines in there though, just the exterior.  (sorry if this is off topic)


----------



## keltg (Mar 10, 2014)

Slid mine off a trailer into place using two tow straps and an evergreen tree trailer was a tilt deck. Ran 220 power over from the house and been working away in my shop for a year now.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 11, 2014)

I like what you have done whit the place, nice and cozy, definately paradise. Thank you for the post.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 11, 2014)

looks nice man.   I know you're a good shot, but you're not always home.  Make sure your photos don't have GPS coordinates attached, you just told the world that your Canadian assault rifles aren't locked up.  FYI.


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats almost double the space. That aint bad at all


----------



## keltg (Mar 11, 2014)

Thomas Paine said:


> looks nice man.   I know you're a good shot, but you're not always home.  Make sure your photos don't have GPS coordinates attached, you just told the world that your Canadian assault rifles aren't locked up.  FYI.


oh they get locked up a couple times over when i leave the yard. And not much by way of assault rifles in the shop got those stored seperate. And besides locks are only for honest people anyway, thats why theres a few mans best friends that got the shop looked after as well.


----------

